# Bikini Lures



## Jim (Feb 11, 2007)

Whats next? :roll: 

https://www.bikinilures.com/

$35 bucks, but never heard anything about these. Charge it up with a 9 volt?

I wonder if it works?

Best new hardbait at ICAST in 2004?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2007)

They look pretty sweet. That may be a little pricey for me though. ill stick to the Rat-L-Trap.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Feb 13, 2007)

Interesting but I think I will stick with my cheaper baits. If I bought one of these and lost it It would ruin my day.


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2007)

It got an award at ICAST in 2004. 3 years later we stumble upon it by accident (at least I did). I then check out there press release section, only 2 articles from 2004. I think maybe they went under. Who knows! :shock:


----------



## Icefisher15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Those look pretty cool, if they were like $15... id have to get myself one!


----------



## hckystud36 (May 11, 2007)

i would definitly rather have a lucky craft


----------

